
John Gruber: BlackBerry vs. iPhone - nickb
http://daringfireball.net/2008/05/blackberry_vs_iphone
======
jawngee
Yes, sorry no. This article, while well researched, is an ultimate fail.

I have both an iphone and a blackberry and there is no way in hell that an
iphone can match the blackberry for what the blackberry is good for: email and
communication.

I can and do type emails one handed, while I'm typing those emails it's not
uncommon for me to receive instant messages (AIM/Blackberry/GTalk), recieve
twits, etc. I can even type one handed without looking.

Maybe 2.0 will change this, but I doubt it. Blackberry will win for a long
while. Furthermore, the stranglehold on the enterprise sector is going to be
hard to crack because IT hates change that has no appreciable benefit.

~~~
axod
I completely disagree. The blackberry doesn't even have a competent browser.
No ajax support. For me also the keyboard is just unusable compared to the
iphone. Pretty small screen also.

Blackberry does seem to have quite a hold in corporates etc, but in terms of
usability the clear winner for me is the iPhone.

Also the email client on the iPhone is pretty awesome.

------
run4yourlives
> _"In broad terms, BlackBerrys are optimized first for email; the iPhone for
> the web. What’s more important, an email client or a web browser? For most
> people, and perhaps even most current BlackBerry users, the answer is
> clearly the web."_

That's so wrong I don't even know how to tackle it.

You can be sure that if Apple is thinking like this, the item on my hip will
be a blackberry for a very, very long time.

